# finding the compression stroke



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Is there an easy way to tell when you are on compression stroke vs. 180 out ? looking for shortcuts that may help. thanks....Robo


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

A small tidbit of info.

http://www.kawieriders.com/forum/kawasaki-kfx700-v-force/62768-compression-stroke.html


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Turn it over with the key on while you hold the spark plug and weir in your hand you'll know when its there!!! lol


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

It might be a shocking experience. Haha


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

:haha: i can remember doing that to friends with our go-karts. hey hold this for a second. (pulling the rope as he grabs the wire)


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I turn the engine over by hand and watch the valves. When the intake valve closes I put a pocket screwdriver or something similiar in the spark plug hole and continue turning the engine BY HAND until I feel the piston come up to the top if it's stroke.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

umm find TDC find the timing mark to find the time for tdc


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

The bad part about the tdc mark is it also lines up when the piston is at the top of the exhaust stroke. That's what he was referring to when he said "180 out".


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

i didnt think that made a difference when checking valves. they will all be closed on either stroke as long as its tdc


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

As long as you keep the mark exactly on the TDC line it shouldn't make any difference when adjusting the valves. Adjusting the valves at TDC on the compression stroke is more forgiving though. No chance of the valves being partially open.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Place your finger over the sparkplug hole and have some one bar the engine around by hand. When you notice the valves close completely, start to pay attention to the pressure being applied to your finger by the piston comming up. When it stops pushing on your finger, you are there. If you go to far and it sucks your finger than you will have to rotate the engine around another 360.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks IB. Im putting the front cam back in not adjusting valves, had a warped front head, fixed and now trying to line the F$%ng cam back up is a pain. Thought I could use the marks for the rear. felt side to side movement on the rear intake rocker arm, turned it to line up the front so thought I was there. didn't turn over by hand till I put almost all the bolts back in. I was wrong. ......first time ..........that day anyway.


----------

